# Live in care giver/emmigrating advice???



## Buja (Jun 15, 2010)

I am qualified carer and a O.F.S.T.E.D Childminder trying to find a job in canada under the live in care giver program. I have been approved and am funding my own lawyer. I just need a written job offer. I have rung alot of care agencies in canada but they told me they prefere to deal with just filipino carers?. 
My mum is also going over but we will be working indepentantly of each other. I love england but it's too crowded and I tire of the struggle to better myself . I have a 13 month old and believe I could give him a better education and a better life in canada. Does anybody have any experience of the live in care giver visa,job searches or even making to big move with young children? Any advice will be greatly recieved!


----------

